# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــشفــرات والمفاتـيح  شفرة لباقة  الهولندية Canal Digitaal NL

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
شفرة الباقة الهولندية على قمر استرا  
اسم الباقة *Canal Digitaal NL   *  * النظام
Irdeto2   القمر
 Astra 19.2°E    البروفايدر
0622   الاندكس* *06*  * الشفرة* *Key: AAE4035BDDD258B27DED76215454FF28* *
تحياتي للجميع *

----------


## jamal67

merci pour tout

----------

